# VW campervan



## WenWatts1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, Have anyone tried VW campervan for their camping trip? Any feedback about it? Tnx!



-------------------------------------------
[Advertising removed]


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I haven't but know plenty of others who have.

When all set up and ready to go they love them, but the only consistent complaint about the thing is driving it up hills it's a lot underpowered but if you have the mentality that it will get you there and you don't have to race to get there, then most willl tolerate it.

It's the same kind of thing that occurs with a tow vehicle and a trailer. Just keep things in perspective and "no one gets hurt".


----------

